# 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE.....R.I.P. (Rest.In.Pieces)



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

:jawdrop: Well guys....She died!!! On February 11, 2004 my 95 Sentra, better know has Herbie the Luv Sentra passed on. I was filling her up at the gas, cleaning the windows. Started the car, pulled out of the station, made a U turn at the light, and womp...womp...womp. She sputter and jerked to a halt. Make a long story short, the low oil pressure light came on, had her tow to the Niassn dealership in Vallejo (CA) where the Doctors diaignosed her with failed O-Ring, broken gears and bad injuried cams. I need a new engine. Total work 3500 including engine. Well......She is gone from me. Oh what fun we had. 

So if anyone know where I can get a new engine for a 1995 Sentra GXE....please let me know.

P.S If not, my ill-timed misfortune could be your blessing, why....I still have brand new in the box AGX shocks, Eibach Pro-kit springs, ME rear mounts and koni bump stops, ME rear and front STB and all the red bushings to match. They will all be for sale shortly....not unless someone wants to make me an offer. All are new and completely unused. Plus I will be getting my HOTSHOT CAI back....feel free e-mail about up comming parts.

Thank you to all you have helped in make an other wise commuter vechicle a CHP (California Highway Patrol) nightmare!!! 

Parts for Sale:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=47365


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Wyldstyle said:


> :showpics: :jawdrop: Well guys....She died!!! On February 11, 2004 my 95 Sentra, better know has Herbie the Luv Sentra passed on. I was filling her up at the gas, cleaning the windows. Started the car, pulled out of the station, made a U turn at the light, and womp...womp...womp. She sputter and jerked to a halt. Make a long story short, the low oil pressure light came on, had her tow to the Niassn dealership in Vallejo (CA) where the Doctors diaignosed her with failed O-Ring, broken gears and bad injuried cams. I need a new engine. Total work 3500 including engine. Well......She is gone from me. Oh what fun we had.
> 
> So if anyone know where I can get a new engine for a 1995 Sentra GXE....please let me know.
> 
> ...


cant you swap to a sr20 for less than 3500????


----------



## iroq (Feb 4, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> cant you swap to a sr20 for less than 3500????


you can swap it for a sr20det for less than $3,500!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

iroq said:


> you can swap it for a sr20det for less than $3,500!


then he should do that if he can heheheh


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

find a ga16 in a local junkyard, then pay someone to sawp it...pay no more then $500 for labor...engine should cost about $400


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i got it go with another GA and have it put in for about 500 use the other 3000 to turbo it and fully build it solves the problem....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i got it go with another GA and have it put in for about 500 use the other 3000 to turbo it and fully build it solves the problem....



turbo and a full build for 3k???? shiiiiiit...where do i sign up...its about $3k for turbo and another $3k for a build


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

yup sr20 would be way cheaper than that 3500 dollar job....u could actually find a 200sx se-r if u look hard enough for that price


----------

